# What are your thoughts on this combination?



## NoobBoarder (Jan 25, 2011)

I have this jacket:










Currently have lime green pants. But wanted a new pair of pants, thinking of:










Thought it might be cool with the navy, white, and red, kinda like american flag.

Or give me suggestions if you guys have any. I appreciate all.


----------



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

I would say a khaki/tan pant but I'm more of a classic style guy.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

don't matter just get volcom for the ziptech


----------



## haka (Jan 31, 2012)

cool combination. love the jacket, both with the lime and the red pants. go for it!


----------



## God (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a real nice combo


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah looks pretty good


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, looks like a good combination.


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

+1 That's a sick combination man. Green is cool but the flag idea sounds coolest.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> don't matter just get volcom for the ziptech


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

nice jacket...how did that run you?


----------

